# ارجو مساعدتي بجهاز قياس نسبة الكحول .



## مس نيرنيست (7 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى اني اكون صديقه واخت لهذا المنتدى المفيد 
انا طالبه في قسم الكيمياء ...
لدي بحث متقارب من ناحية تخصص الهندسة الطبية 
واتمنى انكم تساعدوني
طلبت الدكتوره اقوم بدراسه جهاز مفيد اكثر شي في حياتنا اليوميه 
مثل جهاز تحليل الدم الي نستعمله في المنزل 
جهاز قياس نسبة الكحول المتواجد في الدول الغربية 
مثل هذي الاجهزه ابي ادرس اليه العمل وكيف تظهر في النهايه 
ولكن المطلوب ابيكم تساعدوني اني اشوف جهاز وادرسه بحيث يكون هذا الجهاز مفيد ونفس الوقت شئ جديد واكون شاكره لكم ..
اختكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الأخت مس نيرنيست.

تحياتي .

الجهاز المعني من الأجهزة العلمية ويستخدم في كثير من المختبرات العلمية والطبية والدوائية .

حيث يقوم بقياس نسبة تركيز الكحول .


البغدادي


----------



## nv93tj6y9 (13 فبراير 2012)

louis vuitton pas cher louis vuitton reduction,Calvin Klein Underwear,pas cher boutique home Qui sommes-nousRefund et Paiement et facture 28 oct portefeuille louis vuitton pas cher classe by louis_vuitton_pas_cher Sac a main Louis Vuitton Collection Sai A cette époque, chaque mi-Septembre, il y aura des troupes du nord au sud de Taipei, Octobre 10, attente de l’inévitable Le défilé militaire. Soldats trop, et parfois pas de place pour vivre, il a emprunté quelques-unes des salles de classe des écoles primaires comme une mesure temporaire Accueil. Soldats, nos enfants ne les bienvenus, car la plaine de la vie, soudain, ont une couleur différente, plus Dans la vie scolaire devient actif pendant l’apathie. La salle de classe, les vétérans seront amuser les enfants, disons une grêle de balles, le sang La viande était ajouté fantômes volants à nous écouter l’histoire. Aussi parfois voir des soldats attachés à un arbre dans la cour d’un gémissement Ensemble, coupés ouvrir le thorax du chien avec une baïonnette, une bonne d’aller dans ses organes internes au moment où le chien est encore aboyer. Cette émouvante scène, nous les enfants, effrayés, et comme à regarder, mais les jours sac louis vuitton pas cher seront nombreuses et complexes repris .Chaque année, le temps d’évacuation de l’école, tout comme le Nouvel An chinois, comme le genre d’atmosphère, très remuant le cœur des enfants. Dans l’école École, mon sport est bon, surtout la barre horizontale, le temps, s’est immédiatement rendu à l’école dirigée chaque matin, prenez un peu La barre horizontale quelques. Possibilité d’utiliser suffisamment important serrer ses jambes pendantes. Pour dormir à l’envers comme une louis vuitton pas cher chauve-souris des Nosebleed était très heureuse de tourner vers le bas, puis essuyez le sol les pieds de sable, oblitérer le sang. Un grand sentiment d’accomplissement Saignements. Les soldats stationnés à l’école, j’ai de pratiquer la barre horizontale. C’est aussi le saignement de nez, le campus de calme, les soldats mangent le pain de riz dans le squat. Je frotte saignements de nez, est Parfois de passage d’une scie Major; comprendre que le sens d’une prune. L’officier voir mon visage est toujours désactivé Le sang, c’est la frotter avec sa manche, a déclaré: « Ma fille, vous ne serez pas à l’envers, et avec moi à la salle, avec sac damier louis vuitton pas cher une serviette Que faire face! Je vais avec lui, entravés, et suivre sa chambre indépendante petits; l’arrière de l’auditorium Une chambre. A cette époque, les soldats dorment dans la salle de portefeuille louis vuitton pas cher classe, certains élèves laisser sortir une salle de classe à faible teneur, sur le sous- Classes de l’après-midi à l’école, n’avait pas lu tous les jours. No Comments louis vuitton pas cher, sac damier louis vuitton pas cher,sac burberry, sac louis vuitton pas cher 327 No Comments  Comments are closed. Categories	louis vuitton pas cher Non classé Sac a main Louis Vuitton Collection Sai Sac a main Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Sac a main Louis Vuitton Damier Graphit Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Epi Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Suhali Sac a main Louis Vuitton En Cuir Taiga Sac a main Louis Vuitton Graffiti Sac a main Louis Vuitton Mahina Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Denim Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Glace Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Leopa Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Mini Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Miroi Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Perfo Sac a main Louis Vuitton Monogram Verni Sac a main Louis Vuitton Nouveau I Sac a main Louis Vuitton Nouveau II Sac a main Louis Vuitton Portefeuille Sac a main Louis Vuitton Toile Damier Sac a main Louis Vuitton Toile Monogram Sac louis vuitton Archives décembre 2011 novembre 2011 octobre 2011 août 2011 juillet 2011 Liens sac Louis Vuitton WP Glamour louis vuitton pas cher is proudly powered by WordPress Entries (RSS) and Comments (RSS).


----------



## retirement (1 مارس 2012)

2011 / 2012 Adidas Adipure Iv Trx Fg Sl 11pro Blue Black Green No02012001 Soccer Cleatther policies, such as the adjustment of processing trade RMB appreciation are all external factors.Tao Feng shoe factories closed down on the deep reasons for their views, "enterprise as factors of production prices close down, but it is still apparent. On Dongguan shoe industry, the most fundamental reason is the added value of products is too low" .Concerns: to guard against industrial hollowingAs the cost impact, 50% of shoe factories Dongguan,Adidas F50 Adizero, chose to set up factories overseas. "Some strong footwear are in the field to buy land, build factories,Nike Mercurial 2011, there is no strength to wait and see, poor conditions of the collapse." Asia Footwear Association's Secretary-General Li described the present situation.Li explained that,Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly II, "These are not shoe factory relocation, but to the field to expand production." Dongguan shoe has not yet appeared in the overall move to the field.


----------

